# Still bleeding whilst on stimulation drugs



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi, hope you can help me. i am on my 3rd ICSI cycle and started stimulating injections of menopur on the 16th August. Prior to this was and am still on suprecur injection (o.2mls now). Had 1st down-reg scan on 16th and lining of womb 5.4mm. they said they ideally like it under 4mm but that as no cysts on ovaries ok to carry on to next stage. apparently in my previous cycles i took a while for lining to thin and had two or three repeat scans before moving on to stimulation drugs. i told the nurse i was sill bleeding a bit and she said fine as not much but i am still bleeding now ( it's not a lot but it's continous) and i am worried as supposed to thickening the womb lining now surely? Is this normal? have a scan on 26th. Cheers for help, Nicky x  :


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

I am not a nurse but thought I would post a reply to reassure you.  My AF didn't stop until I had been on the stims for 3 days...I hope this helps

If you still haven't stopped bleeding by Monday I would give your clinic another call just to reassure yourself 

Good Luck with your treatment 

Love
Bear
xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have known ladies to still be bleeding up to day 4 or 5 of the stims with no problems in the treatment cycle so I would agree that you are OK.

Ruth


----------



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for advice. I'm glad to say bleeding stopped the next day.  Good luck to all of you out there reading this


----------

